# Livingston's Play



## El chido (Dec 21, 2005)

I know that the team is going through a hard time at this moment, but I am very exited just to watch Livingston play. :biggrin: 

I am not worry because I know that we will come back and start winning some games again. :clap: 

I am glad that livingston is shooting a lot better and is looking for his shot more and more.

The guy is starting to realize that he can drive to the basket and score on anybody. :clap: 

Yes we do need Corey, but I think that we need the other guys to step up and for Sam and Cat to get out of that slump that they are in, and we are back in the winning column.

I also think that the team is just getting used to playing with livi and it will take some games to get used to his passing abilities, because right now all the passes that he is giving them are great and in the right place but they are missing the layups and the open shots.

Go Clippers :banana:


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The future of the Clippers rest on his shoulders hopefully he devlope's into a very good player. Because Mobley and Cassell arent gonna be much in two years.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> The future of the Clippers rest on his shoulders hopefully he devlope's into a very good player. Because Mobley and Cassell arent gonna be much in two years.



The truth.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

hmm. We need to draft our SG of the future or trade for him because Mobley will be done in about 2 years if not sooner. Sam is already declining and will be done in a year tops.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> The future of the Clippers rest on his shoulders hopefully he devlope's into a very good player. Because Mobley and Cassell arent gonna be much in two years.


Not necessarily, we have both Ross, Ewing and Livingston for a couple more years at least. With Livingston moving into a starting role next year (*if* healthy), Ross should be taking up more time at SG and Ewing picking up some minutes.

Cassell should get tons of rest, and be more of a 10-15 minute guy thruout the regular season and bigger minutes in the playoffs.

Mobley won't be too old to contribute yet, he hasn't really shown any signs of wearing down thus far or injury problems, he may still be a starter even or a primary back-up.

If all goes well health-wise, this would be a great long-term plan, and both these guys should be able to contribute significantly in 2 years.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Gerald Green


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I think Livingston if he works out more in the summer will put us over the top next year.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston will become better as he plays more. Right now he seems to be a little timid but they usually happens when players come off of injuries. Livingston is good dribbler and a great passer all he needsd to devolp right now is a good shot, which so far in the season his shot looks alright.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Livingston has been steady.


----------

